# Anyone in Slab City right now?



## Coywolf (Dec 12, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone is in the slabs right now. Never been there and Im looking at coming down to SoCal desert for a month or so to escape this terrible Oregon winter. Can you still swim in that canal, and is the hot spring still soakable? Also wondering what the Day Labor work is like in Palm Springs. I'm looking to come out and spend some time in my truck, write some Music, do a few projects, and just generally enjoy exploring the desert. I have looking for this info elsewhere and havent found it. Do i need to worry about there being a shitload of thieving assholes out there at the moment? Any info would be freakin' great. Thanks!


----------



## Dmac (Dec 12, 2015)

You can do a quick "members search" in the members area for location. There are 4 members listing slab city as their location. One runs the Library (where the recent stp gathering was held), another runs an eco village area. Hope this helps you.


----------



## tobepxt (Dec 13, 2015)

I believe Doc is out there. see if he needs any help at his kitchen
https://squattheplanet.com/threads/docs-kitchen-slab-city-california.22537/#post-190542


----------



## Wawa (Dec 13, 2015)

There was plenty of soaking and swimming back in October....


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 13, 2015)

Yeah there's a few of us scattered around. You should come through and check it out for yourself.


----------



## Tude (Dec 13, 2015)

I believe one of the mods here is out there @EphemeralStick and another guy I know is Brett Tornow - tall guy with beard and wild dreads - he just got there last week.

<edit> oops - you hopped on before I could post


----------



## Babylonian Zig (Dec 13, 2015)

A bunch of people just showed up in the last week...


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 14, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## humanvirtue (Dec 19, 2015)

My partner and I are heading there now. Prolly gonna be there in maybe 1, 2 days depending what we get into along the way. We're in Davis right now. Getting sick of the cold.


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Dec 20, 2015)

The more I hear about the more I want to go see it for myself. It's a very popular place on this site...


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Dec 22, 2015)

Hitching down from Salt Lake tomorrow ish


----------



## humanvirtue (Dec 26, 2015)

Does anybody in the slabs wanna meet up, hang out with a couple queer kids? The fuckin wind today is shit. We just got here, not really set up yet, anyone know a nice spot for a tent?
Also anyone up to give us a tour?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Dec 26, 2015)

humanvirtue said:


> Does anybody in the slabs wanna meet up, hang out with a couple queer kids? The fuckin wind today is shit. We just got here, not really set up yet, anyone know a nice spot for a tent?
> Also anyone up to give us a tour?


have you hit up your "friendly neighborhood queer" and fabulous STP moderator @EphemeralStick yet? I'm sure he would be happy to help you guys 'pitch a tent' (sorry couldn't resist the pun!)


----------



## humanvirtue (Dec 26, 2015)

iamwhatiam said:


> have you hit up your "friendly neighborhood queer" and fabulous STP moderator @EphemeralStick yet? I'm sure he would be happy to help you guys 'pitch a tent' (sorry couldn't resist the pun!)



I think he is gone for the holidays?


----------



## Dmac (Dec 26, 2015)

@humanvirtue check out the library, where they held the 2015 gathering at. I think he and others are around there. hope that helps.


----------



## humanvirtue (Dec 26, 2015)

dmac66 said:


> @humanvirtue check out the library, where they held the 2015 gathering at. I think he and others are around there. hope that helps.



Awesome, thanks!


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 26, 2015)

Yea I'll be back on the 28th. @humanvirtue I'll be happy to show you guys around once I get back. For now I suggest going to either Internet cafe or the eco village to meet people.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm back in the slabs. Come say hi sometime! You can find me at the library during most of the day.


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 30, 2015)

@EphemeralStick 

Is it crowded as hell down there right now? I'm definitely coming down, not sure when yet, trying to decide whether to drive my rig down and possible get stuck, or hitch/hop down there and then head back to the NW for my rig, hard decision as of yet ::bag::


----------



## face (Jan 1, 2016)

Hey! I'm nearby, travel ling in my van, and failing to find people to hang out with. What was I thinking coming to San Diego? Y'all still in Slab CIty?


----------



## EtherealLifeForms (Jan 1, 2016)

Im headed to the Slabs within the next 2 weeks.
I have alot of books I am happy to donate to the library...everything from Dharma Bums to the Natural Medicine Encyclopedia. I also have a hydroponic kit in tow...wondering if Ill be able to use it there sucessfully for veggies? Anywho..
Hope to find it well, dont be afraid to say hey.
Peace & Blessings
Jazzy


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jan 3, 2016)

Yea its pretty crowded down here right now. Finding a place to camp could be difficult but as long as you talk to people and ask around I'm sure you'll find a place. 

@EtherealLifeForms that would be great! The library can always use more badass books.


----------



## EtherealLifeForms (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks for the info Ephermal  Turns out I have a Wwoofing op in Warner Springs so I will be there for a few weeks then I am slab city bound probably w veggies and eggs in tow as well as fresh goat milk. Ill save you some in exchange for the info~ I appreciate you!

Blessings
Jazzy


----------

